# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Shkenca dhe feja ,a pajtohen me njëra- tjetrën?

## mesues

Ndonjehere mendohet se feja dhe shkenca jane armike te betuara te njera-tjetres. Per disa ato jane vetem ne nje lufte te vazhdueshme,lufte kjo e permasave te tilla ku duket se njera do te triumfoje kur te vdese tjetra.

Ne njeren ane qendrojne disa shkencetare,si kimisti Piter Atkins, te cilet mendojne se pajtimi i fese me shkencen eshte i pamundur. Atkinsi thote se te besosh ''qe Perendia eshte shpjegimi per ekzistencen (e dickaje ,aq me pak te gjithckaje)eshte e perbuzshme nga ana intelektuale''.

Ne anen tjeter qendrojne njerezit fetare qe fajesojne shkencen per rrenimin e besimit te feja.Keta individe besojne se shkenca, me menyren se si zbatohet sot, eshte nje mashtrim;faktet e saj mund te jene te verteta,por keqinterpretimi i ketyre fakteve i minon bindjet e besimtareve.Per shembull ,biologu William Provain thote se darvinizmi nuk nenkupton ''themelin baze te etikes;as se cila eshte ne thelb domethenia e jetes''.

Megjthate ,deri ne nje fare mase konflikti eshte zhvilluar per shkak te pohimeve te rreme ose te pavertetuara te bera nga te dyja palet.Udheheqesit fetare kane mesuar per shekuj me radhe legjenda te trilluara dhe dogma te gabuara, qe bien ndesh me zbulimet shkencore te kohes se sotme dhe qe nuk bazohen te shkrimet e frymezuara. Per shembull, kisha katolike e Romes e denoi Galileon per shkak te perfundimit te sakte qe nxorri se toka rrotullohet rreth diellit.Pikepamja e Galileos nuk ishte aspak kunder Bibles , por ishte kunder asaj qe mesonte kisha ne ate kohe.
Nga ana tjeter , shkencetaret ngarkohen me faj kur e mesojne si FAKT teorine e pavertetuar se jeta eoluoi nga materia e pajete, pa nderhyrjen e Perendise.Ata tallen me besimin fetar duke e quajtur joshkencor.

Pra , a mund te pajtohet shkenca me fene?.
Pergjigja eshte PO, ne fakt ,shkenca e vertetuar dhe feja e vertete e plotesojne dhe nuk e kundershtojne njera-tjetren.

awake! June 2002



''Shkenca pa fene eshte e gjymtuar,feja pa shkencen eshte e verber''
-Albert Ajnshtajn.

----------


## Mina

Shkenca eshte embrioni i predikimit fetar. 
Feja eshte fanatike ndaj te rejave te shkences. Kjo eshte e vetmja pike konfliktuale midis tyre. P.sh. feja nuk pajtohet me inseminimin artificial, ndonse eshte rezultativ. Feja nuk lejon t`i behet sfide deshirave te Perendise.

----------


## macia_blu

shkenca me fene  bashkohen aty ku bashkohet nje shkencetar me nje besimtar.
A bashkohen keto  dy te fundit?
une them se po!
Bashkohen!
 Duket se nuk eshtee nevojshme te dihet se ku pikerisht bashkohen. Per mua bashkohen. Dhe mjafton.Nuk mund te jesh as shkencetar po nuk e njohe se paku fene  dhe qellimin e saj, te cilin edhe do ta  kundershtosh me shkencen qe e njeh dhe me ate shtese te shkences tende qe i shton asaj te arrires. Ndersa nje besimtar  ka  menyrat e tij  per ta  mbrojtur fene edhe duke e vleresuar shkencen. PO qe se do ti quaja armiq te betuar do te thoja se shkenca dhe feja jane armiqt me te persosur, pra mendoj se e njohin krejt shume njera tjetren(...edhe feja ne kontekstin e detajuar mund te  jete nje lloji shkence)
Nese nje shkencetar  ka   100% te sigurt  nje bashkim me fetarin, besimaterin atehere  edhe  termat ne shkence -fe, mund te kene perqindje bashkimi .
Kam shume mendime per kete teme, por ndjej se i kam te pasistemuara, ndoshta nga mungesa e akumulimit te  domosdoshem. keshtu qe ne  pergjithesimet e mija te rremujshme une besoj se ka nje pike takimi  edhe  per keto dy terma (fe dhe shkence)  te shpallura si kundershtare.

----------


## macia_blu

shtoj, 
kur kam thene me lart se feja eshtenje shkence ne vete, nukkisha parasysh   besimtaret e thjeshte qe shkojne ne kishe dhe ke prifti, e kam patur ne nje kuptim me te thelle. Ne ate te marrurit   me studime  serioze  mbi fene.
shpresoj te mos ngjallen keqkuptime nga perpjekja ime per te dhene nje mendim.
macia krejt miqesore me te dyja palet(te gjitha palet)!
ppershendetje.

----------


## Shën Albani

Shkenca eshte fakti......feja jo!

----------


## Al Islam

Une mendoj se shkenca eshte thjesht nje rryme e fese. Allahu(SWA) me meshiren dhe dashurine i dhuroi njeriut llogjiken e intelektin per te kerkuar me shume ne jete. Ne te njejten kohe nepermjet profeteve Allahu (SWA) ka dhene shume argumente e fakte per ti bindur krijesat e Tij qe shkenca eshte pjese e Fese. Fakte te tilla gjenden ne te disa libra hyjnore qe ende ekzistojne sic jane Torah. Bibla dhe Qu'ran. 
Ka 2 aspekte ne kete drejtim. I pari eshte se jo c'do njeri eshte ne gjendje ti kuptoj ato qe lexon dhe e dyta eshte se ne ato kohe qe Profetet (paqja e Allahut qofte mbi ta) ua kane percjelle mesazhin njerezve, njohurite ne shkence kane qene te kufizuara dhe nese atyre do u flitej ne  detaje, nuk do te ishte e mundur per njerezit ti kuptonin ato. Si Myslyman une di qe ne Qu'ran ka me qindra fakte shkencore, madje edhe gjera qe shkencetaret i kane zbuluar vetem para pak kohesh dhe mundesite qe keto fakte jane prezantuar ne librat e tjere te Allahut ekzistojne. 
Se fundi do te thoja qe gjeja me e paqme per nje njeri eshte te njoh edhe shkencen edhe fene sepse sipas nje hadithi profeti Muhammad (SAS) ke thene:
Njohuria e pajis mbajtesin e saj me aftesine per te dalluar te drejten nga gabimi, dhe ndricon rrugen per ne parajse.

----------


## armandovranari

> _Postuar më parë nga Shën Albani_ 
> *Shkenca eshte fakti......feja jo!*



Feja eshte fakti......shkenca jo!

Shkenca nuk eshte fakti, ajo merret me faktet dhe perpiqet te zbuloje, klasifikoje, parashikoje dhe te "manipuloje" me faktet.
Fakti eshte objekti ne vetevete ose lidhja, nderveprimi mes tyre, dukuria.  Fakti eshte qenia (me qene) ndersa shkenca eshte perpjekja njerezore per te manipuluar kete qenie.


Feja eshte fakti. Per aq sa feja burimin e ka tek Krijuesi qe eshte burimi i gjitckaje, burimi i qenies, atehere te dhenat qe na jep feja jane faktet e verteta, pjese te qenies.

e gjitha nese flasim per fene ideale dhe shkencen ideale.

----------


## DiamondRing

E pse duhet te pajtohen dy rryma te ndryshme..Feja eshte hyjnore Shkenca  eshte njerezore.

----------


## Albo

Thelbi i ndryshimit midis fese dhe shkences eshte nje dhe i vetem: Feja te meson si te jetosh dhe mbrosh jeten tende. Shkenca te meson se si eshte ndertuar bota perreth. Dhurata e fese per njeriun eshte paqia shpirterore dhe jeta e ameshuar, dhurata e shkences eshte dituria.

Midis shkences dhe fese, qendron filozofia ne kerkim te identitetit te saj.

----------


## huggos

Feja shpjegon domthenien *frymore* te gjerave qe na rrethojne..
Shkenca shpjegon perberjen *materiale* te tyre..
Te dyja bashke.. e te kombinuara drejt.. formojne kuptimin *shpirteror* te egzistences sone..

----------


## Sokoli

*Feja eshte menyre jetese* kurse *shkenca eshte ende foshnje per te mos qene besim*.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Shkenca te thote qe e bardha nuk eshte e zeze dhe e zeza nuk eshte e bardhe dhe ta shpjegon se pse nuk eshte.
 Feja te ben te besosh qe gomari fluturon dhe nuk te le mundesine e replikes.

----------


## santeknik

[QUOTE=Shën Albani]Shkenca eshte fakti......feja jo![/QUOTE 
Persa  i perket fese islame ke fakte  plot...o  ju me emer te shenjti ku ishte shkenca ne ate kohe

----------


## alibaba

Feja ka të bëjë thjesht me nevojën e njeriut për të fantazuar, lutur, dhe besuar gjëra të mbinatyrshme.Profetët kanë keqpërdorë këtë nevojë psikologjike të njeriut për të manipuluar me ta.
Krishti hebre keqpërdori këtë nevojë psikologjike të njeriut për ta bërë atë skllav të hebrenjve pasi në të njëjtën libër, hebrenjve u thuhet sundoni botën, ndërsa të krishterëve u thuhet nënshtrohuni, ktheni faqen tjetër etj etj.
Muhamedi keqpërdori këtë nevojë psikologjike për të futur arabët në luftë kundër të gjithë botës etj
Kur njeriu lutet ndjen kënaqësi psikike pavarësisht se kujt i lutet apo në çfarë mënyre.Sepse me këtë rast plotësohet një nevojë e veqantë psikologjike.

----------


## bujar.n

Ideja tronditse që ndesha që në leximin  e parë të Kuranin ishte fakti që cdo gje në qiell dhe në tokë është nënështruar  vetëm për ne njërzit.
 Dhe për ju nënështroi gjithë çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë,njëmënd për njërzit që mendojnë thellë në këto egzistojn argument.Kuran 45/13.
Po qe se kjo është e vërtet,athere njërzit janë të marr , janë të marrë para mrekullisë,janë të verbër ,pa dritën e duhur,cili është mjeti që duhet përdorur për të parë dhe për të dëgjuar këtë të vërtet?.Ky konstatim gati-gati më futi në mendime të thella ;nisa të meditoi, të lexoj shumë argumente nga Kurani, nga jeta e përditshme dhe në studimet shkencore . 
Në kërkimet e mija për të gjetur argument mbi këtë thënje kuranike tronditse  ju futa studimit të fizikës dhe astronomisë ,sa më shumë që thellohesha në këto studime aq më e vërtet ishte pohimi kuranik.
U ndala tek kozmologu dhe fizikanti më I madh I kohës që jetojmë Stiven Hoking. 
Në librin e tij të fundit të përkëthyer dhe në shqip Një histori e shkurtër e kohës , ndodhemi përpara disa nga pytjeve dhe përgjigjeve kyçe që habisin mëndjen njërzore;mbi gjithësin ,hapsirën ,kohën dhe raportin e njëriut në këtë pafundësi.
Pytjet që shtrohen nga Hoking në këtë libër janë :maci: ila është natyra e gjithsië?Nga e ka prejardhje gjithësia dhe ku po shkon?A ka fillim gjithësia dhe në se po ,çfar kishte përpara saj?çvënd zëm ne në të dhe nga vijmë ne dhe gjithësia ?Pse gjithësia është e tillë?
Autori Stiven Hoking,duke gjurmuar teorit mbi kozmosin,që nga Galileu,Njutonin,Laplasin e deri tek Ajnshtajni dhe Puakareja,duke treguar zbulimet e fundit në hapsirë dhe duke shpeguar natyrën e vrimave të zeza, ai arrin në gjysëm pikpyetjen  për gjetjen e një teorie unitare,që të ndërthur dhe të njësojë Relativitetin e përgjithshëm dhe Mekanikën kuantike ,ose e thënë shkurt teoria e re kuantike e gravitetit, me qillim për të aritur sa më afër të vërtetave të pytjeve të mësipërme .Për ta bërë më të qartë shpegojmë :  teoria e përgjithshme e relativitetit merret me përshkrimin e forcës së gravitetit dhe strukturën e gjithësisë në shkallë të madhe me madhësi prej disa kilometrash deri 1 me 24 xero pas tij që është madhësia e gjithësisë së dukshme.Mekanika kuantike merret me dukurit  e një shkalle jashtëzakonisht të vogla sic është një e milionta e një të miljontës të një cëntimetri.
Por Stiven Hokingi në fund të librit ngelet para dilemës së madhe,se edhe po të kemi një teori të vetme të njësuar,ajo do të jetë vetëm një bashkësi regullash dhe ekuacionesh dhe se qëllimi i shkencës për të ndërtuar një model matematik,nuk mund ti pergjigjet pytjeve pse duhe të ketë një univers të përshkrushëm nga ai model?Pse gjithësia merr mundimin që të egzistojë?Është teoria e njësuar aq përcaktuse sa të justifikojë egzistencën e vet gjithësisë?Apo ka nevojë për një Krijues dhe në se është  kështu,ka Ai(Krijusi) ndonjë efekt tjetër mbi gjithësinë?Pse ne dhe gjithësia egzitojmë?Në se gjejmë përgjiegjen e kësaj pyteje,ky do të jetë triunfi përfundimtar I arsyes njërzore:athere ne do të kuptojmë se çfar mendon Perëndia.(-Stivën  V. Hoking Një histori e shkurtër e kohës .fq.175) 
Ky shkenctar është në një dilem të madhe në rolin e Perëndisë në krijimin e gjithësisë ,por nuk mund ti shmanget ,ai analizon teorin e krijimit të gjithësisë nga shpërthimi I madh Big-Bengu,por është në kontradikt kur thotë se në se gjithësia ka nje fillim në krijim,siç është Big-bengu ,ajo ka dhe një krijues.Por ai bashkohet me pohimi nga shumë shkenctar të mëdhenjë,kozmolog dhe fizikant se parimi i Universit human , si një mënyrë për te kuptuar proceset e kozmologjise, gjeologjisë, biokimisë dhe biologjisë është te supozohet se Universi ynë u konceptua ne një gjendje potenciale dhe me ligje te fizikes, qe zotëron gjithë elementet e duhur për shfaqjen e jetës dhe qenieve inteligjente.
 Hoking në libër fq.126 thotëToka është një planet me madhësi mesatare që rotullohet reth një ylli mesatar në periferi të një galaktike spirale të zakonshme,e cila në vetvete është një nga njëmijë miljardët e galakrikave në gjithësin e vëzhgushme.Megjithatë parimi antropik I fort mbështet mendimin se I gjithë ky  konstruksion kolosal egsiston falë egzistences sonë
Sigurishtë se ky koncept ka ngjallur shumë debate  në rethet e shkenctarëve por ai vazhdon të jetë dominat, një koncept ky që përputhet me thënjen e Kuranit që ne kemi cituar që në fillim.Duke e lidhur kwtw concept dhe me parimin e papërcaktushmërise të Heisenbergut I japin mendimit shkencor një përputhje dhe me atë hyjnor. Prof. dr. Abdul Salami, fituesi i çmimit Nobel në Fizikë (1979)besimtar dhe praktikant I islami e sqaron nw thelb kwtw parim si mw posht:
Ky parim i përket ekzistencës së kufizimit konceptual në njohjen tonë. Ky konfirmon p.sh. se asnjë matje fizike nuk mund të tregojë se në këtë tryezë qëndron një elektron dhe që ai është në gjendje të palëvizshme. Mund të bëhen disa prova për të zbuluar se ku ndodhet saktësisht elektroni; por këto eksperimente do të asgjësojnë çdo mundësi te gjetjes së njëhershme të pyetjes nëse elektroni është në lëvizje dhe nëse po, atëherë me çfarë shpejtësie? Njohja jonë ka një kufizim të qenësishëm që me sa duket është i përcaktuar. 
Personalisht për mua, thotw Abdul Salam,besimi im ishte parashikuar nga mesazhi shpirtëror i përjetshëm i Islamit, për çështje për te cilat fizika hesht. I është dhënë kuptim me vargun e pare te Kuranit te Shenjte pas hapjes;Ky është Libri, ku nuk ka dyshim, një udhëheqje ndaj frikës-se-Zotit, kush beson te e padukshmja.
E padukshmja  përtej arritjes se shikimit njerëzor  e pakuptueshmja [e paqarta- e panjohshmja].
Konkluzioni I përbashkët I shumë shkenctarve është se e gjithë historia e shkencës nuk është gjë tjetër veçse të kuptuarit progresiv të faktit se ngjarjet nuk zhvillohen në mënyrë arbitrare,por ato pasqyrojnë një regull të paracaktuar..
Ndwrsa konkluzioni im nw pwrfundim tw leximit tw shumw librave shkencor e sidomos I librit Njw histori e shkurtwr e kohws  e Stiven Hoking,wshtw se Kurani nuk ka asnjw mospwrputhje me zbulimet e shkencws,pwrkundazi Kurani famwlarte qw 1400 vjet mw parw ka treguar shwnjat e zbulimeve tw sotme sidomos nw fizikw:
-njw ditw tek Zoti yt ,wshtw sa njw mijw vjet tek ju22/47,pwputhet me teorinw e relativitetit tw Ajshtanit ,formula e=m.c2,kur dihet qw Zoti nw konceptin kuranik wshtw dritw mbi dritat,ose mendimi shkencor se koha nw njw yll tjetwr wshtw I ndryshwm nga njw tjetwr.Ska probalitet rastwsor.Zoti nuk loz me zareAjshtajn,Zoti e ka kurdisur  zemerekun e orwsHoking
- Ne e ndërtuam qiellin dhe vazhdojmë ta zgjerojmë atë..51/57.dhe ne do ta palosim qiellin e do ta pwllcasim atw.84/1, pwrputhet me pikpamjet e fizikws sotme mbi zgjerimin e gjithwsisw dhe cakun e fundit tw saj ose pika kritike e zgjerimit tw saj twkurjen.
-Dhe për ju nënështroi gjithë çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë,njëmënd për njërzit që mendojnë thellë në këto egzistojn argument.Kuran 45/13.I gjithw mendimi I shkenctarwve sot wshtw se gjithwsia  eshtw ndwrtuar dhe pwrshtatur pwr qwnje intelegjente.
-A nuk e kuptojnë mosbesimtarët që qiejt dhe toka dikur ishin një masë e vetme që e eksploduam në ekzistencë? Dhe prej ujit i bëmë të gjitha gjërat e gjalla. A nuk besojnë?21\30 Kjo pwrputhet me teorin e Big-Bengut shpwrthimin e madh,e qw gjithwsia ka njw fillim dhe njw mbarim,dhe se nw fillim tw kohws nuk janw ditur ligjwsitw.Pwrderisa gjithwsia ka patur njw fillim ne mund tw supozojmw se ajo ka patur njw krijues(Njw histori eshkurtwr e kohes.faq.140 Hoking)
-nga ajo qw Zoti di,tw tjerwt dinw vetwm aq sa Ai ka dwshiruar..2\255.Kjo pwrputhet me teorin e papwrcaktushmwrisw  tw Heisenbergut ,ku dija jonw wshte pwrcaktuar,teori qw wshtw dhe nw themel tw fizikws kuantike. Me daljen e mekanikws kuantike kemi aritur tw kuptojmw,se ngjarjet nuk mund tw parashikohen me saktwsi absolute,por gjithmonw ngelet njw shkallw e papwrcaktushmwriswHoking.Njw histori e shkurtwr f.161
-Ai që krijoi të gjitha llojet çiftet nga çka mban toka,nga vetë ata dhe nga çka ata nuk dinë36/36Ai është që krijoj të gjitha llojet në çifte..43:12.Kjo pwrputhet me teorit e fizikws kuantike qw grimcat formohen nw bazw tw grimca-antigrimca,grimcw dhe vale.Kwto dhe shumw argument tw tjera se Kurani dhe shkenca nuk kanw kundwrshti por janw pjesw e tw njwjtws monedh.
Por njwkosishtw shkenca heshtw sot e aq mw shume fizika e sotme modern e sidomos ajo kuantike ku  nuk mund ti jap pwrgjigje disa dukurive e krijesave qw nw Kuran pwrmwnden , kwshtu  cili wshtw shpegimi mbi krijesat qw janw produkti I dritws,si engjejt, shpirti,e mbi tw gjitha Zoti qw  pwrcaktohet nw Kuran si dritw mbi dritat,kjo tregon se ka materje qw wshtw mbi shpejtwsin e dritws ose grimca ndarse qw ecin mbi shpejtwsin e dritws.Ndoshta shkenca nuk mund ta pranoj kwtw mbasi nw teorin e relativitetit te Einshtajnit  deklarohet se nuk ka materje qw ecwn mbi kwtw shpejtwsi por Allahu di atw qw ne nuk e dim dhe ai jep dituri aq sa ai do...Ai di tw tashmen dhe tw ardhmen,nga ajo qw Ai di,tw tjerwt dinw aq sa a

----------


## Rev12

Ne kuptimin me te thjeshte te mundshem feja dhe shkenca ndjekin te njejten rruge vetem se njera ka ecur shume shpejt , ka perfunduar rrugen dhe nuk eshte ndalur ne detaje kurse tjetra ecen ngadale dhe ndalet ne detaje te shumta prandaj shkenca ndihmon qe ne ti kuptojme gjerat me thellesisht.

----------


## qeveriablu

Feja bazohet ne autoritetin ndersa shkenca mbi opservimin dhe arsyen dhe ne te ardhmen shkenca do te fitoje mbi religjionin.

----------


## Always&4ever...

Pothuajse cdokujt I vjen nje ndjesi saktesie kur lexon informacione te ndryshme shkencore. Ndersa kur I permenden shprehje biblike apo mitologjike fantazia e tij vihet ne pune. Jo ndoshta sepse informacionet qe lexon I ka vezhgar edhe vete ne jeten e perditshme apo e di me SAKTESI se jane te verteta, ndersa teorite joshkencore te sjellin ne mendje formacione te reja te papara ndonjehere dhe nje ndjesi dyshimi pasi e di se nuk do te mundesh t’I vertetosh ato qe te thone, por thjesht I pranon ato sic jane.Dihet se shkenca I ka bazat e saj ne fe, por me pas ka marre nje drejtim krejtesisht te kundert nga ajo. Feja ngeli me mendimet hyjnore dhe fantastike qe kishte edhe ne lashtesi, por shkenca evuluoi duke vertetuar apo hedhur poshte ato qe thoshte feja. Kurre s’ka lene gje pergjysme, pa praktikuar. Nese thote dicka, natyrisht jane bere eksperimente te panumerta per te, ndersa ato qe nuk eshte e sigurt apo qe nuk di, thjesht thote se nuk e dine dhe bene perpjekje te jashtezakonshme per t’I zbuluar. Shume te dhena qe kemi degjuar mund te na duken te pabesueshme, por nuk eshte shkenca qe I shpik dhe I ben te pabeseshme. Eshte vete REALITETI keshtu!!! Shkenca thjesht shpjegon me saktesi ato qe shikojme peridte duke mos na lene dyshime per dicka tjeter,  dhe kjo sepse vete SHKENCA ESHTE REALITETI!!!

----------

